# Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?



## 1.AVM (6. September 2013)

Hallo allerseits 

Für mein Guideline Drifter 2013 suche ich noch ein günstiges Echolot in der 100 - 200 Euro Klasse. Portabel muss es natürlich sein.

Mit welchem Echolot fahrt ihr raus (von Humminbird halte ich nicht viel)? Brauch ich GPS, wenn ich keine Seekarte habe? Was brauch ich alles für den Betrieb? Gerät + Geber + Batterie? 

Ein Lowrance Elite 4 sieht für meine laienhaften Kenntnisse gut aus (in Farbe). Empfehlenswert?

Ein Ladegerät habe ich schon, als Akku sollen LiFePolymere (wegen des Gewichts) eingebaut werden.


----------



## Heimdall (7. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?*

Wenn du auf GPS (ich würde es auf keinen Fall) verzichten möchtest, nimm das Elite 4. 
Ich habe das Mark-4 am Drifter und ärger mich ein wenig, kein Elite-4 gekauft zu haben. Farbechos haben deutliche Vorteile bei der Erkennung von Bodenstruktur etc.

Nimm lieber einen 100 mehr in die Hand und kauf dir das Elite-4 mit GPS.


----------



## 1.AVM (7. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?*

Ist es da nicht günstiger, GPS am Handy zu haben, was man eh immer mit hat? Oder ist das ungenauer als das aufm Echolot?


----------



## Heimdall (7. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?*

Mit dem Handy kannst du auch Spots Markieren.

Wenn du aber den ganzen Tag auf dem Wasser bist und dabei Maps und Co aufm Handy laufen hast, wird dein Accu recht schnell in die Knie gehen. 

Außerdem wäre mir das zu nervig Mit Handy und Echo rum zu fummeln. Spot erkannt/Fisch gefangen --> 2 Tasten und Markiert. 

Mit dem Handy: erst raus suchen, Bildschirmsperre, dann Maps öffnen (da meist Home nach dem entsperren) warten bis sich da was aktualisiert hat --> dann erst Markieren. 

In der Zeit bist du ganz paar Meter abgedriftet....


----------



## 1.AVM (7. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?*

ok, klingt einleuchtend!
Kannst du mir zu den anderen Fragen noch Antworten geben?


----------



## Heimdall (7. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?*

Naja du brauchst noch eine Batterie und einen Halter, Geber ist beim Echo dabei.

Einen vernünftigen Halter wirst du nciht zu kaufen bekommen, da musst du selber was bauen.


----------



## 1.AVM (8. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?*

Gut, selberbauen kriege ich auf die Reihe.

Nochmal zum Echolot, das Elite 4 gibts ja auch noch mit DSI, von dem ich bei only-DSI-Geräten nichts gutes gelesen habe. Gibts das Teil auch nur als Fishfinder + GPS?


----------



## Heimdall (8. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?*

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...rance-Elite-4-Echolot-GPS-Plotter--10186.html


----------



## 1.AVM (8. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?*

ah  vielen Dank, das habe ich dann auch gefunden. 
Sind 3.5" Displays nicht ein wenig klein? Oder reicht sowas fürs Belly? Wo sind die Nachteile bei diesem Gerät?


----------



## Heimdall (8. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?*

Meiner Meinung nach langt das auf dem Belly, größerer Bildschirm nimmt zu viel Platz weg und wäre mir zu hinderlich.  Sitzt ja nur paar cm davon entfernt und Fische habe ich bis jetzt immer gefunden.


----------



## allegoric (8. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?*

Hab ein Elite 4 am Belly. Ist ok, aber 4x hätte mir auch gereicht. Mit dem Belly lege ich nicht solche riesen Dinstanzen zurück
man angelt eh die ganze Zeit.


----------



## thommi983 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?*

Mich beschäftigt gerade die selbe Frage weiches Gerät ich mir zulegen sollte. Und vor allen Dingen wie die Halterung angebracht werden sollte. Fragen tue ich mich auch wie das mit der Stromversorgung läuft da ich auch nicht so viel Platz in den Taschen von meinem Guideline habe.....

Cool wäre wenn ihr vllt mal ein paar Bilder posten könntet


----------



## Heimdall (10. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?*

Eine kleine 3,2 er Batterie bekommst du in die Seitentasche wo das hintere Ventil sitzt. Mein Echo und Rutenhalter ist eins und  besteht aus PVC Rohr. Dieses lässt sich wunderbar verarbeiten und ist stabil genug.

Ich finde Gps beim Angeln unabdingbar! Wenn man wie ich, mehrere Gewässer befischt kann man sich nixht jeden guten spot merken, vor all.em auf größeren Gewässern ist das wiederfinden anhand vom Ufer sehr zeitraubend.

Muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden und auf seine Bedürfnisse anpassen.


----------



## 1.AVM (12. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?*

Bei mir solls jetzt endgültig das Elite 4 mit GPS werden (in Farbe). Strom braucht so ein Echolot ca. 3W (das Elite 4 ist angegeben mit 250 mA bei 13.5 V, was etwa 3.375 W entspricht) ... Da bei mir aber in ferner Zukunft noch ein Motor mit dran soll, werd ich ein 12Ah Akku (4 kg) verbauen, an das ich das Echo auch noch dranhänge.


----------



## Heimdall (12. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?*

Wo willst du denn den Motor befestigen? Und wie die Batterie lagern. 
Ich habe meine 10kg Motorbatterie in einer Wasserdichten Box in der Bugspitze. Macht sich eigentlich ganz gut aber das Boot sehr kopflastig. 

Wenn du keine Li-Lösung verwendest, kommst du mit deinem Motor nicht weit!


----------



## 1.AVM (12. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?*

Der Motor soll vorn zwischen die Füße, die Batterie in eine wasserdichte Tasche hinter den Sitz. Du hast eine 10 kg Batterie mit dabei aufm Belly? Wie viele Ah hat die denn? 12 Ah reichen doch, um ne Stunde vollgas oder 2 h halbgas zu fahren. Li-Ionen ist mir im Vergleich viel zu teuer, genauso LiFePo. Ist zwar die Hälfte des Gewichts, aber der 3-fache Preis.
Also Motor soll der Rhino Cobold herhalten, der zieht auf max. Stufe 10 A.


Ne andere Frage:
Wenn ich das Echolot mit GPS ordere, aber keine Seekarten dazu (die kosten ja scheinbar nochmal 200 Euro!?), was sehe ich dann bei eingeschalteter GPS-Funktion? weiße Fläche? oder hab ich wenigstens meine Koordinaten eingeblendet? Das Gewässer an sich werde ich ja wahrscheinlich nicht sehen, wenn es sich um einen kleinen Binnensee handelt?


----------



## Heimdall (12. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?*

Du siehst eine weiße Fläche und die Länder als Umrisse. Der Cobold zieht auf hoher Stufe 15A! Deine Rechnung kommt nicht ganz hin, jedenfalls nicht bei pb-Säurebatterien. Sobald die Batterie unter 9-10v ist geht dein Motor aus. 

Also kannst du nicht die vollen Ah verbraten. 

Ich habe den selben Motor unterm Belly und kann max 45min auf Stufe zwei fahren. Dann fängt es mit Rucken an und der Motor geht aus. 

Der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen Stufe 1 und 2 beträgt nichtmal ein kmh, mit Flossen erreichst du die selbe Geschwindigkeit wie mit Stufe 1.

Überlege dir nochmal den Ort für deinen Motor, dass wird sicher nervig beim Angeln und landen von größeren Fischen.


----------



## 1.AVM (12. September 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot habt ihr am Bellyboot?*

Danke für deine Einschätzung!
Ich habe nur die 10 A angabe gelesen, toll dass man jemanden findet, der auch so ein Ding hat.
Andererseits hatte ich eine Konstantspannungsquelle überlegt, aber ob das mit der Motorsteuerung hinhaut, weiß ich nicht.
Es soll eine AGM_Batterie werden (zyklenfest).

Hatte mir noch überlegt, eine Art Fußrasten an den Schaft zu machen, um die Beine entspannt und außerhalb der Turbine zu positionieren. Was sagste dazu?


----------

